# Best way to test fragrance oils in soap?



## lucecp (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a list of about 50 FOs I want to try. What is the best way to test how they will do in cp soap without wasting a lot of ingredients?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I recently posted asking about this, lots of helpful answers.  Here's the link:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=55131


----------



## lucecp (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah thank you so much! I must have missed that before


----------

